

What do you think of my startup's newly redesigned landing page? - akos
http://www.chilledlime.com/sorry.php?source=hn

======
asto
Doesn't look very good on chrome. Even if you fixed the cross browser issues,
it would look amateurish. I'm not trying to be rude, my websites tend to look
amateurish at first go too. You might want to hire a designer for a redesign
though.

------
jesstra
Unfortunately it doesn't look very good on my laptop - mbp retina, chrome.
Suggest you try some cross browser test tools - take a look at
<http://browsershots.org/>

------
akos
Sorry guys! I designed it in firefox not chrome. I am now trying to make it
cross-browser. Thanks for the helpful responses :)

------
jray
too much amateurist

